# BMW i Ventures Announces Strategic Investment in STRIVR - Virtual Reality



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

There's no better experience than test driving these cars in person, but testing hard such as 0 to highway speed limit runs. Speed limit to zero braking. Controlled hard cornering. Basically what BMW is designed to do well. I'm not saying do it with a car that has 20 mi on the ODO but beater demo cars that people can drive for every series.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

at every dealership


----------

